# No Wolfson Micro audio chip in US variants



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

I just saw this posted by Supercurio (aka the developer of voodoomods and displayexpert)









As you may already know, Supercurio works to get the absolute most of the hardware in galaxy s devices (and miscellaneous other Samsung devices). His favorite, and one of the best, audio chips are made by Wolfson Micro.

I know audio quality is very subjective, but I wanted to warn those who might be purchasing a US sgs3 with high hopes for getting the main-line sound mod from Supercurio.

***DISCLAIMER***
I don't know the quality of the krait audio chip. I don't know if Supercurio will still create a mod for these US phones. I just wanted to forewarn potential buyers

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

awww crappp


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

I guess I shouldn't say this since I don't know the quality of the audio chip we're getting , but seriously is the U.S. an afterthought? Why does it seem that everyone else either gets the cool toys waaay ahead of us , or just gets them and we are screwed ? I have to wait for the cool kids to get bored with this shiny new toy before I get to play with one , and the one I get is a huffy instead of that sweet schwinn stingray .


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

acras said:


> I guess I shouldn't say this since I don't know the quality of the audio chip we're getting , but seriously is the U.S. an afterthought? Why does it seem that everyone else either gets the cool toys waaay ahead of us , or just gets them and we are screwed ? I have to wait for the cool kids to get bored with this shiny new toy before I get to play with one , and the one I get is a huffy instead of that sweet schwinn stingray .


That's what happens when we have carriers with monopolies and sticks up their asses. /justsayin'


----------



## tgpms (Jun 14, 2011)

acras said:


> I guess I shouldn't say this since I don't know the quality of the audio chip we're getting , but seriously is the U.S. an afterthought? Why does it seem that everyone else either gets the cool toys waaay ahead of us , or just gets them and we are screwed ? I have to wait for the cool kids to get bored with this shiny new toy before I get to play with one , and the one I get is a huffy instead of that sweet schwinn stingray .


Its also what happens when you live in a country that only accounts for around 5% of the mobile phones in the world. If you seriously think the US variant is is us "getting screwed", feel free to get a different phone. We get the best iPhones (I think).


----------



## mg386 (Jul 19, 2011)

We have LTE in the US. This is the main reason for using the s4 chip here with integrated LTE. Other chipsets don't play well with LTE. I much prefer the dual core S4 and 2gb ram over the international version.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

tgpms said:


> Its also what happens when you live in a country that only accounts for around 5% of the mobile phones in the world. If you seriously think the US variant is is us "getting screwed", feel free to get a different phone. We get the best iPhones (I think).


Since the U.S. market tends to get phones 2-6 months after they are released for the rest of the world , yes I say thats getting screwed . Your argument about the U.S. acounting for only 5% of the cell phone market doesn't account for the substitutions and changed specs , aside from the need for 4g radios . While I don't know if your figure is correct , I would say that if it is , then the cost per phone must be substantially higher here than the rest of the world in general, otherwise , why would the phone manufacturers spend the money to change their existing models at all ?
I would agree that the phone carriers in this country are a huge factor in the changes , again , outside of the 4g radios .
I'm not saying that the s3 is a piece of crap at all , and thank you for giving me leave to select another phone , but please re-read my post , don't just pick up on a few words and come to your own conclusion . I didn't say we were getting screwed with the s3 , I mentioned that everyone else gets things months ahead of us ( s3) , or we get screwed out of them all together (statement excludes the s3, because we ARE getting it) .
In the context of this thread , we are not getting the wolfson , so we ARE getting screwed out of that . Is the chip that we are getting crap? far better than the wolfson ? I do not know , as I mentioned originally

Edit: from what I'm seeing , the U.S. is the third largest cell phone market by country , so the U.S. is a powerful market for them , negating your argument about "only making up 5% of the mobile market" . You make it sound like we should be bouncing up and down giggling just to have any phones at all


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

the MSM8960 SoC which is the Krait S4 has integrated LTE and Audio, so additional audio hardware would be a battery suck. As long as it sounds good using PowerAmp using my headphones, I'm happy.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

acras said:


> Since the U.S. market tends to get phones 2-6 months after they are released for the rest of the world , yes I say thats getting screwed . Your argument about the U.S. acounting for only 5% of the cell phone market doesn't account for the substitutions and changed specs , aside from the need for 4g radios . While I don't know if your figure is correct , I would say that if it is , then the cost per phone must be substantially higher here than the rest of the world in general, otherwise , why would the phone manufacturers spend the money to change their existing models at all ?
> I would agree that the phone carriers in this country are a huge factor in the changes , again , outside of the 4g radios .
> I'm not saying that the s3 is a piece of crap at all , and thank you for giving me leave to select another phone , but please re-read my post , don't just pick up on a few words and come to your own conclusion . I didn't say we were getting screwed with the s3 , I mentioned that everyone else gets things months ahead of us ( s3) , or we get screwed out of them all together (statement excludes the s3, because we ARE getting it) .
> In the context of this thread , we are not getting the wolfson , so we ARE getting screwed out of that . Is the chip that we are getting crap? far better than the wolfson ? I do not know , as I mentioned originally


first world problems....getting screwed on a top of the line super fast 4G blazing cell phone and being able to complain about it on the internet.......priceless


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

does anyone know how the integrated audio compares with this wolfson micro audio?

that will tell us whether or not we are getting "screwed"


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> does anyone know how the integrated audio compares with this wolfson micro audio?
> 
> that will tell us whether or not we are getting "screwed"


 do I detect some "humor" and perhaps some "fun poking" ? Heavens no ! I've only seen a few posts about audio quality on U.S. versions , mostly in the "good" to "fine" range on audio , with the exception of audio recorded by the device during playback . Strange , the people who wrote stated that native recording playback sounded horrible , just like the int. version . I wonder if that has to do with the mic more than the chip . Maybe we are getting screwed on the mic.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

i guess we'll have to see how it is for ourselves then on release.

honestly nothing anyone says about the S3 will convince me to not continue with my preorder.
no matter how bad the US version gets shafted, it's still light years ahead of my droid 2.


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

PhantomGamers said:


> i guess we'll have to see how it is for ourselves then on release.
> 
> honestly nothing anyone says about the S3 will convince me to not continue with my preorder.
> no matter how bad the US version gets shafted, it's still light years ahead of my droid 2.


 Agree , my X is getting a touch long in the tooth , Pookas cm7 is keeping it running and interesting , but I have to keep my unlimited , and the s3 is looking sweet . I just read that Korea is going to be getting quad core , 2g ram AND 4g lte in july , probably before my verizon s3 gets here . I haven't seen a whole lot of evidence that quad core boosts performance on this device , but the bragging rights and having the top of the line of the top of the line would be nice in the U.S. Oh , well , still looking forward to playing with this beast .


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

acras said:


> I didn't say we were getting screwed with the s3 , I mentioned that everyone else gets things months ahead of us ( s3) , or we get screwed out of them all together (statement excludes the s3, because we ARE getting it) .
> In the context of this thread , we are not getting the wolfson , so we ARE getting screwed out of that . Is the chip that we are getting crap? far better than the wolfson ? I do not know , as I mentioned originally
> 
> Edit: from what I'm seeing , the U.S. is the third largest cell phone market by country , so the U.S. is a powerful market for them , negating your argument about "only making up 5% of the mobile market" . You make it sound like we should be bouncing up and down giggling just to have any phones at all


What gives you the impression that the krait is a bad chip? you state you don't know but yet you say we are getting screwed? perhaps the krait is 10x better than the other, in which case we would not be getting screwed, but everyone else would be... when you say something like "we are getting screwed" it has a very negative connotation. I don't think the US is getting screwed out of anything, and i think "good" is subjective, maybe it's more efficient / better with power.. so maybe it's better in that way.


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

dvader said:


> What gives you the impression that the krait is a bad chip? you state you don't know but yet you say we are getting screwed? perhaps the krait is 10x better than the other, in which case we would not be getting screwed, but everyone else would be... when you say something like "we are getting screwed" it has a very negative connotation. I don't think the US is getting screwed out of anything, and i think "good" is subjective, maybe it's more efficient / better with power.. so maybe it's better in that way.


No , I did not , in fact say we are getting screwed because we are getting the krait .Seriously does anyone read the whole post before responding ? Are those of you that are so quick to say that I said we are getting screwed because we are getting the krait major stock holders in Samsung? Look at my statement (that you quoted) where is says " OR WE GET SCREWED OUT OF THEM ALL TOGETHER ( "STATEMENT EXCLUDES THE S3, BECAUSE WE ARE GETTING IT.)
Screwed out of them was in reference to not getting some devices in the U.S. at all NOT IN ANY WAY REFERING TO THE S3 OR THE KRAIT CHIP! I took the time to read the response to my post , saw that someone MIGHT somehow see my comment to mean that I was saying that we were getting screwed overall on the s3 , so I took the time to clarify my thoughts in the post that you quoted . Too bad you can't say that you gave the same consideration .
As to your comments about the krait , I am going on the assumption that since the htc one x has the same soc , that it has the krait , and if that is indeed the case , I have not seen anything to indicate that it is any better than the wolfson . I am not an expert , and I am not stating facts one way or the other , but it seems that wolfson is considered top end , and since things seem quiet on the audio chip on the one x , it leads me to think that maybe the krait isn't on the same level . Will I or the majority of people be able to tell , if that is the case ( again , speculation) ? Probably not . Am I saying that we are getting screwed with this phone ? *NO !* Could I be very wrong about the krait being in the one x ? yes .
I am excited about getting this phone , do not think that we are getting screwed with this phone and never said or implied that they were screwing us with this phone , except in that we are getting it a couple months after its initial release , which is most likely heavily influenced by our carriers .

Edit: spelling correction


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

acras said:


> No , I did not , in fact say we are getting screwed because we are getting the krait .Seriously does anyone read the whole post before responding ? Are those of you that are so quick to say that I said we are getting screwed because we are getting the krait major stock holders in Samsung? Look at my statement (that you quoted) where is says " OR WE GET SCREWED OUT OF THEM ALL TOGETHER ( "STATEMENT EXCLUDES THE S3, BECAUSE WE ARE GETTING IT.)
> Screwed out of them was in reference to not getting some devices in the U.S. at all NOT IN ANY WAY REFERING TO THE S3 OR THE KRAIT CHIP! I took the time to read the response to my post , saw that someone MIGHT somehow see my comment to mean that I was saying that we were getting screwed overall on the s3 , so I took the time to clarify my thoughts in the post that you quoted . Too bad you can't say that you gave the same consideration .
> As to your comments about the krait , I am going on the assumption that since the htc one x has the same soc , that it has the krait , and if that is indeed the case , I have not seen anything to indicate that it is any better than the wolfson . I am not an expert , and I am not stating facts one way or the other , but it seems that wolfson is considered top end , and since things seem quiet on the audio chip on the one x , it leads me to think that maybe the krait isn't on the same level . Will I or the majority of people be able to tell , if that is the case ( again , speculation) ? Probably not . Am I saying that we are getting screwed with this phone ? *NO !* Could I be very wrong about the krait being in the one x ? yes .
> I am excited about getting this phone , do not think that we are getting screwed with this phone and never said or implied that they were screwing us with this phone , except in that we are getting it a couple months after its initial release , which is most likely heavily influenced by our carriers .
> ...


no need for drama man.. it's just a phone..


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Generally speaking dedicated dac tend to perform better than integrated. Dedicated has one job while integrated has to balance a bunch of tasks.

Its not always the case though, we will see.

-theMichael


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

dvader said:


> Generally speaking dedicated dac tend to perform better than integrated. Dedicated has one job while integrated has to balance a bunch of tasks.
> 
> Its not always the case though, we will see.
> 
> -theMichael


TheMichael , can I assume from youir comment that the krait is integrated where as the wolfson is not ? In my limited research on this the only reference I have seen that has mentioned integration has been in the phone as a whole (ie:the int. s3 has a wolfson chip integrated , the U.S. version has a krait integrated ) . I know that doesn'trefer to a stand alone audio chip vs. integrated into the soc . Thanks


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

WOW, DAMN!!!

one thing: Unless you team whatever chip we get in the US SIII, the sound is ONLY going to be as good as the Speaker / Headset. Unless you are pairing your $299 phone with $500 headset, i'm betting the sound will be all the same.

me, i just think the phone is cool, best i can see coming out, unlocked bootloader (unless that has changed) and keeps my unlimited data. Love my DX, but she's getting old, and papa needs a new toy to play with.

11 days and a wake up... well, then i have to wait for UPS to deliver... do you think it is rediculous to take a sick day to wait on your new phone to be delivered?


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

depends, are we going to get like a UPS tracking number when they ship it? In our email? Order status page?
If you KNOW when it's going to arrive 100%, maybe it's not so ridiculous


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

acras said:


> Yes it is just a phone , the "drama" stems from ignorant people misquoting and acusing me of statements that they have fabricated , and I'm not going to let people who chose to do so manipulate my statements .


This conversation is no longer productive.
so i'm done.
Enjoy your phone!


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

goldsmitht said:


> depends, are we going to get like a UPS tracking number when they ship it? In our email? Order status page?
> If you KNOW when it's going to arrive 100%, maybe it's not so ridiculous


I don't think its ridiculous , and if its ups delivering it is just about essential for me to be here when they deliver . The fed ex guy places packages by the front gate at my place. The ups driver launches them out of a t shirt cannon into my yard , I've had ups deliveries 40' past the gate. I enjoy not having to walk so far , but when its a delicate electronic device I'm not so thrilled . So I hope I will get a tracking # so I can grab my fielders glove when my phone comes air mail.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

acras said:


> The fed ex guy places packages by the front gate at my place. The ups driver launches them out of a t shirt cannon into my yard , I've had ups deliveries 40' past the gate. I enjoy not having to walk so far , but when its a delicate electronic device I'm not so thrilled . So I hope I will get a tracking # so I can grab my fielders glove when my phone comes air mail.


lol, I think I'm going to start launching posts at you to keep clear too...lol


----------



## acras (Jan 10, 2012)

neyenlives said:


> lol, I think I'm going to start launching posts at you to keep clear too...lol


As long as you are launching parcels that contain items valued at $700 retail or higher , I'll put on a ballerina outfit with a clown nose and let you take shots at me with them . Oh , and I keep the packages


----------

